
Shenzhen Surpasses US$338B GDP Mark in 2017, Beats Hong Kong and Singapore - hktruth
https://www.scmp.com/news/china/economy/article/2128310/shenzhen-88-cent-hi-tech-growth-roll-hit-y2tr-2017
======
HillaryBriss
A surprising effect of currency exchange rates in comparisons like this is
that Shenzhen, despite its huge population, massive infrastructure, and
gigantic product output has a GDP about the same as the Miami-Fort-
Lauderdable-West-Palm-Beach metro area:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._metropolitan_area...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._metropolitan_areas_by_GDP)

------
wahern
> The city, which is roughly the same economic size as Singapore and Hong Kong

What does that mean? The population of Shenzhen is 12.5m, Hong Kong 7.4m, and
Singapore 5.6m. Geographic areas are also in similar proportion.

~~~
not_a_cop75
Beats seems like a pretty stupid thing to say even for a headline. Exceeds per
capita in some way would be much more impressive. Additionally, what part of
this growth is directly from China state subsidies? And besides this, how is
the difference in terrain not discussed? Both of the others are surrounded
mostly by water so growth is notably harder in those competing cases.

------
aussiegreenie
Shenzhen not only has twice the population but millions more commute to
Shenzhen from throughout Guangdong.

I remember it when it was a series of fishing villages.

------
Accujack
This will change somewhat... Shenzen exports a lot to the US, but that's going
to get more expensive soon.

------
codeswap
"15 Jan, 2018"

This is only relevant now as the communist party wants to crack down on the
Kong Hong people as it can afford to lose the city

